# Can contractions cause BM and/or gas? (tmi)



## Miss Ashley

I'm trying to decide if I might be in early labour. 

For me, when I used to get strong menstrual cramps it would also always cause me to become gassy/cause loose stools/bm. Do contractions do the same? 

I've felt like I've been getting more consistent contractions all day but then I ended up using the bathroom, they subsided for a bit but came back about a half hour later and I felt all gassy. Does this just sound like something I've eaten has had a tough time settling or could these be contractions? (my belly tightens up during and they're been on and off pretty painful but as this is my first baby I really don't know how to tell).

Also have been extremely exhausted/out of breath today. 

What do you think?


----------



## haileybrooke3

yes,i went into pre term labor over the weekend and the contractions made me feel like i had to poo lol.they made me very gassy i kept having to have OH fan out the covers LOL tmi i know  but thank goodness they got my labor stopped! good luck to u!


----------



## Eleanor ace

I didn't have this with labour but towards the end of my last pregnancy I would get a bit gassy and have more BM's, I'd get braxton hicks and feel crampy until I'd gone to the loo. I was going up to 10 times a day in the last 3-4 weeks :dohh:.


----------



## Miss Ashley

Thanks!

I know I've still got a while yet before my due date but I feel at a total loss as to what to expect :blush:


----------



## Daisy611

I'm experiencing the exact same thing. All this pregnancy I'd go maybe every 2 days. Now I'm having cramping and the last couple days I've gone 3x. DH finds this hilarious  hopefully it means something is happening!


----------



## katieeandbump

I had this both times in my labours I hated it!! Everytime I got a real bad contraction I needed a poo too haha! Xxxx


----------



## enj

I really think it's the start of something. More like the baby coming down and getting ready to be born. I'm happy I've had the same thing happen to me the last couple of days, with large globs of mucous sorry tmi but no blood i know i will not go full term but I'm ready when he is! Good luck


----------



## twice unlucky

My sil had her baby last wk and when her waters broke n contractions started she kept throwin up n had bm 4 times so it sounds normal?


----------



## Butterfly89

I hope so!

Well, not really LOL. But I've been so lucky this pregnancy because I have had hardly any gas or BM issues... now all of the sudden the past few days, it's been awful. I hope I'm not horribly gassy during labour, OH will never let me live it down lol. 

I'm taking it as a good sign! But I definitely notice a connection between BH and gassiness and frequent BMs... isn't late pregnancy lovely?


----------



## cluckerduckie

Oh, it's just wonderful. I've pood 2x today. Tmi-but first was kinda normal and 2nd was very loose. Definitely getting contractions too as my pelvis and lower back feels very pressurized.
Trying to relax because this could fizz out again...
:flower:


----------

